# D2G Swap File



## ntengineer (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anybody know if the D2G supports swap memory? The reason I ask, is I found this:
http://www.madteam.co/forum/tutorials/tutorial-file-based-swap-backed-compcache-intsd/

I keep running out of RAM because I run lots of apps, and was looking at using swap memory. The link above shows how to use the 8GB internal memory for the swap instead of the SD card.

Thanks


----------

